# newholland w80 questions



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

Any body run any of these compact wheel loaders. I Looking at buying one and seeing what people think about them. 

thanks Tom


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

I AM ALSO thinking about one any using one ?


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

We have used a Kubota 520s for the past seven years and this year ( wish I had it last year) just got a John Deere 244J . You will really be very happy with your production and the visibility. We run them with arctic sectionals 10LD and 12LD, they replaced 2 pickups and 1 mason dumps. We have been able to cut the time down, plow lots and stack at the same time without having to come back to move piles or push back.


----------

